# coding depression dx



## tthuro (Jan 13, 2009)

how would you code "chronic recurrent depression"? i thought 311, but then under recurrent, it states 296.3_ , however, when you look up the 296 code in the back, it adds the word "major" depression.. where did that come from and why doesn't it state it in the alphabetical search?


----------



## mcintireh (Jan 13, 2009)

I would question the physician who uses the terms "chronic" and "recurrent" which strike me as similar to "stocky" and "overweight" being used together.  It is true that major depression is either single episode or recurrent.  Psychiatrists and psychologists typically use DSM-IV diagnoses and criteria.  You might want to ask the physician to clarify. There is also Dysthymia which is 300.4.  

Major Depression, recurrent, moderate 296.32
Major Depression, recurrent, without psychotic features 296.33, or
Major Depression, recurrent, with psychotic features 296.34. 

Sorry, these things are never straight-forward.  Good luck. hm


----------



## tthuro (Jan 26, 2009)

*major depression*

i agree... thank you for your response!


----------

